# Dr Weil says "It is easy to get rid of IBS by making adjustments to lifestyle



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Dr Andrew Weil whom I respect on many issues and I see quoted here quite often states on page 308 of "Natural Health Natural Medicine"


> quote: It is easy to get rid of irritable bowel syndrome by making adjustments to lifestyle. Do not get involved with gastroenterologists, elaborate diagnostic workups, or pharmaceutical drugs until you have exhausted the remedies listed here


He then goes on to talk abouteliminating caffeine and stimulantseliminating milk productsavoid sorbitoleat a high fibre diettake enteric coated pepermint oiltake acidopholusexperiment with gentian root (whatever that is?)practive breathing exerciseslearn relaxation or stress reductionIf it really was this easy why are there so many of us wtill with IBS? Although I think his last suggestion is the hardest.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

gentian http://www.friedli.com/herbs/gentian1.html http://www.goodthings4u.com/gentian.html Well in some part he has a point. For alot of people IBS is a mild disorder and lifestyle changes do control it for alot of people, particularly the people for whom it is a mild inconvienence. However, he seems to think that the only IBS out there *is* mild IBS.Ah to have the ability to have him walk a mile in my mocassions.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html [This message has been edited by kmottus (edited 03-21-2001).]


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I took chinese gentitan for awhile - it helped iwth diarrhea and sleep but not pain


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I'm a Weil follower to a degree. I believe he does provide some good suggestions. But I also feel that he must be talking about "mild" IBS, not the full-blown syndrome that many people here seem to have.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2001)

Respectfully,I have a hard time 'digesting' Dr. Weil.Yes, he appears on Oprah, has lots of new age health books, and talks a good game.I find his teachings to be geared mostly towards people who do not have serious health problems.Instead, his philosophy seems to berate the couch potato mentality of North America...which is fine.However, I find alot of his advice amounts to "eat more fish and brocoli" and life will be just peachy. This is such an oversimplification, it's borderline insulting. True, his advice above can benefit - to some degree - anyone...but it does not make a genuine attempt to address peoples' illnesses.I read a recent "Ask Dr. Weil" where he was advising against the use of Benzos for a patient with an anxiety disorder. That's dangerous. Internet diagnosis is nonsense to begin with, but advice like that is unsubstantiated.You might want to read this article by the Editor of the New England Journal of Medecine about Dr. Weil: http://www.thenewrepublic.com/magazines/tn...lman121498.html My favourite line from the above:


> quote:If Deepak Chopra is the mystical poet-laureate of the movement, then Weil is its heavy-duty theoretician and apologist. He directs a large and astonishingly successful medical marketing enterprise that might be called Dr. Andrew Weil, Inc.


Just be careful....Ropes


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I was particularly dismayed yet amused by this quote from the article cited


> quote:According to Weil, many of his basic insights about the causes of disease and the nature of healing come from what he calls "stoned thinking," that is, thoughts experienced while under the influence of psychedelic agents or during other states of "altered consciousness" induced by trances, ritual magic, hypnosis, meditation, and the like.































K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Sequoia (Feb 28, 2001)

I think he has done alot for opening mainstream medicine to the real possiblities of alternative thinking and medicine. Thank heavens! I really like to think of the body as a whole!! He so overweight though-is he human like the rest of us? I think so-we can't all practice what we preach,but what he does offer ,is very good! Sock it to us Mr.Harvard graduate-I love it that he has the mainstream credentials to boot! Ruffle those feathers!


----------



## JenS (Dec 18, 2000)

I DO BELIEVE IT IS THAT EASY! I have done it. Attitude adjustment was my biggest changing point...I had to reduce anxiety in my life. And Of course, I had to change my diet for a while.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I do think that Dr. Weils dietary suggestions are helpful, but I don't think that it is all as simple as that either. He doesn't consider possible underlying medical conditions and need for their treatment. I saw him on one of those evening news show interviews where the question of the "weed" use did come up and also the testing of some of the supplement companies that he suggests using were in question as to their content levels that were not up to par. He does do his talks info-mercial style with an audience politely and enthusiasticly clapping with plastic smiles on their faces. He is both a health and money guru.


----------



## mitchell goldstein (Apr 6, 1999)

Dr Andrew Weil is oversimplifying a complex and chronic problem. his understanding of ibs is somewhat lacking. this reminds me of one of my friend's mother's who used to say this about her cornell university and columbia dental school graduate son; cornell undergrad, columbia dental school, still an idiot!!


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

I'm sure some of the good MD's ideas will help you feel a little better because I've benefited from them. However, the only sure way to eliminate IBS is as follows ; never eat meat, never eat dairy, never eat vegetables, never eat breads, never drink anything but water, exercise hard and sweat profusely until your IBS ceases(expires). Norb


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2001)

Here is ANOTHER DOCTOR who hasnt a clue about IBS. Hopefully she will experience the joy of IBS some day..------------------


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I agree with moldie







, some of his suggestions are helpful but that peppermint stuff wasn't good for me.







As for those plastic smiles, when you got IBS you sometimes need a plastic smile.







------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

What I really like is his "integrative," whole-body approach to medicine. I like that here's an MD with some nutritional knowledge. On the cynical side...One does get a little suspicious though, at times: what's the truth vs. how much is said to get another book published?My health-oriented uncle (who's been fighting cancer through alternative means - not something I'd soley rely on, but...) knows someone who traveled with W. and others down the Amazon in a canoe. Seems he likes the cocoa plant a lot.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

You got that right Joyce!







Hmmm, a self-medicater - cocaine to give you energy and be able to ignore the pain, and the weed to make you mello. He kind of seems that way when he speaks (mello), and to have that much energy to handle all his speaking engagements he needs a little boost. Oh well, just speculation. I don't know that for a fact, so I don't want to slander the guy. They may just be nasty rumors. I think he spoke to the drug use on the news program interview, but I wasn't paying attention to all of it, so I didn't catch what he had to say, but I thought he did say he used during meditation. Uhhhhuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm...... ching, ching







(Just getting in the zone)


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

What I like about Dr Weil is the whole mind and body approach too. Certainly my doctor never told me that I could control IBS through hypnotherapy..just drugs...which made me feel wierd. I treid the dietary changes myself and learned of hypnotherapy from a separate therapist. I do find it odd that my hypnotherapist and my doctor never even think of talking to each other about IBS.?I like the quotes from his drug days ..they make me realise where he is coming from and why he smiles so much







I have to agree he has the wonderful Doctor voice that makes you feel good...even if he is marketing his books







I do actually like his advice on breathing:


> quote:Learning how to breathe and working consciously with breath is a simple, safe, effective, and inexpensive way to promote good health of mind and body.


I have to agree with Dr Weil and not with the author of the article who states that there is no evidence that this is true. Anyone who is trying hypnotherapy, yoga or meditation like myself can say that breathing is an integral part of relaxation...and at least for relaxation (and anxiety) maybe Dr Weil is right..that is just the hardest thing to learn to do.So I take what I want from him and leave out the rest...although his position on IBS is a complete oversimplification as we all know...it may work for some and not others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2001)

Jane,I don't think Dr.Relman is saying that breathing techniques and exercises have no value.What he says:


> quote:As far as I can see, his (Dr. Weil's)opinions on this subject are largely nonsense. There is not the slightest medical evidence that "improper breathing is a common cause of ill health."


What Dr.Relman is saying is that 'improper' breathing does not have a CAUSATION effect to illness. He also points out that illness RESULTS in improper breathing.His point, ultimately, is that breathing can be used as a relaxation tool to help stress/anxiety, but it has not been PROVEN to be any better a tool at relaxation than say Yoga, meditation, reading...etc...


> quote:While it is true that conscious attention to breathing can help individuals to relax, there is no evidence that the breathing exercises Weil advocates have any special advantage over any other techniques for relaxation, or that they have any special therapeutic powers


He is focusing on Dr.Weil's theory that we as humans breath improperly, and that CAUSES us to get sick. This is a creation of Dr.Weil's drug induced thinking. Far out man!!!I am very wary of Dr.Weil, not because he's a millionaire and selling his theories...that just annoys me...what makes me wary is that people with serious illness may ignore traditional medicine and forgo proper treatment in lieu of "proper breathing". Dr. Weil writes:


> quote:. "I would look elsewhere than conventional medicine for help if I contracted a severe viral disease like hepatitis or polio, or a metabolic disease like diabetes.I would not seek allopathic treatment for cancer, except for a few varieties, or for such chronic ailments as arthritis, asthma, hypertension (high blood pressure), multiple sclerosis, or for many other chronic diseases....


This is very wrong, and irresponsible for Dr. Weil to be dispensing this sort of advice with his medical degree to substantiate it. As you may guess, I am not Dr. Weil's biggest fan.







Ropes


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

The other day on another thread someone quoted Dr. Weil as having said it is "easy to cure IBS", to which I posted a an atypical poison-pen response.This leading post quoting him directly causes to me to modify my prior fire-and-brimstone comments as follows.He actually says "don't get involved in a lot of allopathic medicine methods UNTIL YOU HAVE TRIED THE FOLLOWING...."whereupon he lists a series dietary modifications which have a high statistical probability of bringing some degree (variable from person to person, but some degree) of symptomatic relief. These items he lists are almost "common knowledge". He also suggests the benefits of stress and anxiety control via psychogenic intervention(CBT, hypno, yoga, whatever, etc), his only error to me being he does not provide a recommended solution to the reader. So the uninitiated will be a bit lost at that point.So my read is that if you make those dietary and lifestyle modifications, a significant portion of people will get some degree to a great degree of symptomatic relief. It's not an untrue statement and he is not claiming "cures".As to the value of "Purple Haze Cognitive Medical Investigation", well, I did get "A's" in the sciences way back in 1970, 71 etc. but I do not beleive the experience is universal among all my fellow ex-hippes. In fact I can attest first hand that I KNOW it is not. Dr. Weil I am certain is in the minority.But those are other stories for other days.Eat Well. Think Well. Be Well.MNL________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2001)

I think we need to supplement what Dr. Weil says with what our doctors and other IBs sufferers say. Then find what helps us.I do know that Dr. Weil's suggestion of using witch hazel on toilet paper has really worked. It freed me from daily discomfort (the rectal itching, burning, stinging that plagued me, and which the moistness of the rectal ointments seemed to make worse. Witch hazel is inexpensive (unless you buy it in Tucks) and it dried and soothes the skin. I will always be grateful to Dr. Weil for that one, although I don't know much about him otherwise and don't usually follow any doctor blindly.


----------



## JennT (Jul 17, 2000)

I like Dr. Weil, but I take any diet information from anybody with a grain of salt. All diets, unless specifically tailored to the individual, are generic by nature. So Dr. Weil is using the word "cure" where he should be using the phrase "alleviate symptoms". A couple more examplesr. Atkins says all over his literature that his high-protein (and therefore high-fat), low-carb diet is good for just about everybody. My husband really wanted me to try it, but as I have issues with animal fats, I did more research. Now what I found in the FAQ on the Dr. Atkins website was the information I could not find anywhere else at all... the three or four problems that you should not be on his diet if you have them. I had two of the four problems (allergy to a major food group on the diet, and low-stomach-acid). So you had to dig, but the information was there.I started Weight Watchers again, now that I have a stable diet. I was on it a few years ago, but was unable to continue; I hit a plateau for a long time, plus got so IBS-sick that I wasn't eating right at all. WW makes absolutely *no* allowances for allergies or vegetarianism in any of its official literature, but in practice, I'm just taking calcium supplements in the place of the two servings of milk a day that WW says is optimum. Everyone's different - and if your diet is not specifically tailored to you, it is by nature overly generalized for the bulk of the population (no pun intended)------------------*JennT*


----------



## partypooper (Mar 22, 2000)

I read a book a few months ago by Dr. Weil called "Spontaneous Healing". For IBS, I believe he suggested hynotherapy as one of the best ways to control/manage the disorder. This advice seems solid considering the feedback from our CBT/Hypno BB discussion members.He also said that most of the digestive disorders were caused by "improper breathing". This seems a little far-fetched to me too. I saw somewhere that he has his own cds to teach you how to breathe properly. Has anyone tried them or something similar and noticed any improvement? I would be curious to hear if there was any validity to this statement.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

party -- I have two of his sets of CDs. ooops, I have to admit that I keep forgetting to use the breathing one. thanks for reminding me!







I have used another one, though: sound/music therapy for misc. healing. actually, I quite like it. it takes 1 hr 15 min to do, so I don't do it as often as I should. it helps promote deep relaxation, which is then, in theory, supposed to help the healing process. well, I do feel relaxed after using it! I didn't buy it specifically with IBS in mind, though - I have had plenty of other things going wrong with my body to warrant some deep relaxation!


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

I'm sorry but anyone who says IBS is easy to get rid of...I have to take with a pinch of salt.I agree with Mike NoLomotil - Dr Weils' suggestions are common methods used to alleviate some of the symptoms of IBS, and yes may help to alleviate SOME symptoms for SOME people.I spent six months of experimenting with pretty much everyone of those suggestions, and yes I got a little relief (less bloating) but nothing substantial.Sorry to get on my bandwagon, but sweeping over-generalisations such as his only lead people to belive that IBS is an easily manageable low impact condition which we know its not.I know he is probably trying to help and offer IBS sufferer's hope but in the end I feel it just ends by giving the general public a poor perception of what IBS sufferers really go through.If Dr Weil would like to come and prove himself...I'd willing be a subject...and I'd bet any amount of money you like...he couldn't get rid of my problems...Don't get me wrong if people have success following his suggestions all well and good, but it is a bit misleading to generalise all IBS sufferers in this way.Clair


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

I agree with you Clair. MNL I may have misquoted Dr Weil in my first post (margerine) as saying its "easy to cure IBS" ..when in fact he says..it is easy to get rid of IBS if you follow these suggestions...Ropes I see what you are saying. I do think breathing is important for relaxation, but his claims of improper breathing and cause and effect sounds like he was on a high when he wrote it. I at least hope his intent there was to increase awareness of how deep breathing can reduce stress..but you never know.Anyway Dr Weil is doing a doing us all a diservice by saying it is "easy" to get rid of. I wonder if we can get him to post to this board?...and if we can really be sure it was him posting?I still think that the mind body connection is ignored in most of medicine and that is why its so easy for people like Dr Weil to fill that void. If only it were easier to tell those in alternative medicine with credibility from those without? Dr Weils does have a degree from Harvard?Maybe its the desire for a warm fuzzy title (like mind-body connection) and a soothing doctors voice that tells you you can heal yourself that makes this seem so appealing? I know I have wasted $$$ on alternative medicine..like herbs and great smokies tests to no avail. However I think most of us are driven through desperation to try alternatives that sound warm and fuzzy.I'm not saying tha all alternative medicine is bad..but how can you tell a credible source from a scam? If only I had visited this board before I spent the $$$ on the naturopath all those years ago.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Personally I think its unprofessional of any "medical expert" to tell you to not go to a doctor before trying his suggestions.With inflammatory bowel diseases and early cancer of the colon having similar symptoms to IBS its ALWAYS important to discount the more serious problems first.That way you know what your dealing with from the start, theoretically you could spend years mucking about with his suggestions and failing to get a proper diagnosis...what it turns out to be something serious?I know that's a huge what if...but your health is the most important thing....recently one of my boyfriend's relatives died of throat cancer, because doctors kept fobbing her off with antibiotics and she didn't stand up to them to say "Look its more than just a sore throat".I would really hate for something horrible to happen to someone on this BB if they had been mistakenly advised not to take it up with a doctor.Sorry, I know I'm getting out my pram again -I just want the best for the people on this BB.Clair


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Dr. Weil is a bit too glib for me. Once, on his website, "Dr. Natural" said that he could see nothing wrong with a young teenage girl getting breast implants. As for easily getting rid of IBS, don't we wish. I think it's safe to assume he's never suffered from it. One of my doctors once told me he'd never seen a case of IBS he couldn't cure in two weeks. His recommendations were much the same as Weil's. Let's just say that it's been five years, three months AND two weeks since he made this statement, and I'm still waiting to be cured.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2001)

I would defintely disagree with the previous post. Dr. Weil admonishes young women NOT to get implants. Please check out the following link: http://www.drweil.com/archiveqa/0,2283,1873,00.html I feel that Dr. Weil is a reputable doctor (his credentials are impressive). I think some people are jumping the gun and drawing conclusions based on a few things they read from him. It seems incongruous to launch into an assualt on the doctor if one has never been treated by him let alone met him. Dr. Weil's recommendations have significantly benefited me. I am not saying Dr. Weil is the greatest thing since sliced bread. Dr. Weil is human and therefore fallible. I do know that he tries to help people, which is a very noble intention.XX


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2001)

i asked the dr. a question about a month ago. still haven't gotten a reply. guess there wasn't money in it.tom


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Comments on several statements above:1. "Everyone's different - and if your diet is not specifically tailored to you, it is by nature overly generalized for the bulk of the population (no pun intended)"[No Truer words were ever spoke..er, posted]2. "He also said [DR WEIL]that most of the digestive disorders were caused by "improper breathing". This seems a little far-fetched to me too. "[It's true. if you stop breathing, all your digestive problems will disappear in 4-6 minutes, tops.]3. "Has anyone tried them or something similar and noticed any improvement? I would be curious to hear if there was any validity to this statement."[If one studies or understands Patanjali Yoga, the breathing techniques taught can be beneficial to health..re: the concept of "prana" as I recall.]4. "I'm sorry but anyone who says IBS is easy to get rid of...I have to take with a pinch of salt."[Better to put a pinch of a powerful laxative in their food...every meal...that they may gain an appreciation of one form of the problem]5."...it is easy to get rid of IBS ..."[If that is what he wrote you did not misquote him when you said he claimed it is easy to cure. "Get rid of" means "cure". if that is the case I withdraw my withdrawal of my prior poison pen post in the "maragrine thread" and reinstate my negative response. How can such an intelligent practitioner make such "glib remarks"? Hmmmm....maybe this is the mood-altering recreational chemicals speaking.]6. "...Personally I think its unprofessional of any "medical expert" to tell you to not go to a doctor before trying his suggestions.With inflammatory bowel diseases and early cancer of the colon having similar symptoms to IBS its ALWAYS important to discount the more serious problems first."[I also take back what I said in #1. Truer words HAVE now been spoken...damn, I mean posted]7. "Dr. Weil is a bit too glib for me. "[Dammit! never seen so many truer words in one thread on this Board.]8. "One of my doctors once told me he'd never seen a case of IBS he couldn't cure in two weeks."[That's because when his protocol does not work, the patients don't come back to give him more money. Therefore what he says is true: he has never seen one.]9."Let's just say that it's been five years, three months AND two weeks since he made this statement, and I'm still waiting to be cured."[Please do us all a favor. GO BACK to that doctor, since 2 weeks has passed, just so he can see one.]10. "Dr. Weil's recommendations have significantly benefited me. I am not saying Dr. Weil is the greatest thing since sliced bread. Dr. Weil is human and therefore fallible. I do know that he tries to help people, which is a very noble intention."[I do not doubt this one iota. I think what people are saying is he should perhaps alter the glib manner in which he makes his claims..."easy"...and "get rid of"...is synonymous with "easy cure" which is an inaccurate claim, thats all. I can only speak for myself in this matter, but I know some of these people and I think this is what they are trying to convey.]11. "I asked the dr. a question about a month ago. still haven't gotten a reply. guess there wasn't money in it."[Sometimes these kinds of docs get bombarded by their own invitation to submit, and have trouble getting to every question. Lowly me gets 25-40 inbound emails a day at times and it can be tough to keep up with that on top of a real job. In these scenarios I would suggest asking him again, Tom, and again, and again until he answers. Your determination will either be interpreted as someone with real concerns, or simply as a "squeeky-wheel". In either case 'Who cares?' as long as you get the grease, eh?]Eat Well. Think Well. Be Well.MNL_____________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

LOL, Mike! Johnny, I believe this represents Dr. Weil's REVISED post. At one time he rather carelessly tossed off a different opinion. At that point members of the implant support group I belong to e-mailed him en masse, and he changed his tune. I will say it shows he can be educated.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Mike - LOL! thanks







You crack me up...your sense of humour....







Keep up the good work,Clair


----------



## linr (May 18, 2000)

Find me a doctor who actually has IBS and I'll listen . Of course it might be a little tough to get through medical school while having C or D all the time


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

I think Dr. Weil provides some good advice and also some interesting reading in a few of his books. I like to read what he has to say, even though I may not agree 100% with everything (but I rarely agree 100% anyway). I also agree that he might get a bit carried away...He oversimplifies certain suggestions so they'll fit in his latest book(s), I guess.







Nobody can really have all the answers for all problems, more likely at best just suggestions for helping to alleviate certain symptoms and possibly prevent certain future ailments. Perhaps now that he's a "guru," he tries too hard to be all things to all people and sometimes says things he shouldn't.In Eating for Optimum Health (I think that's the title), he presents various chronic conditions at the back of the book, including gut-related, and briefly lists what you can do to treat them. In that particular book, I seem to recall he doesn't actually make the claim you can "cure" all the conditions.At least I like the overall philosophy that Weil presents: that of integrative, "healing" medicine.[This message has been edited by HipJan (edited 03-27-2001).]


----------

